# Spam: Werbemüll per eMail für Spammer weiter lukrativ



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2007)

http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/840/index.html


> Müller forderte unter anderem hohe Bußgelder für die Absender von Spam. "Die Zeit kleiner Projekte ist vorbei: Die Bundesregierung muss jetzt politisch handeln."


aha, operative Hektik ist angesagt, denn:


> Das Hauptproblem beim Vorgehen gegen Spam ist die Rückverfolgung - zumal die meisten Spams aus dem Ausland kommen. So waren die von Spammern genutzten und beworbenen Internetseiten meist nur kurzfristig aufrufbar. Die Vielzahl der an der Spamversendung beteiligten Akteure erschwerte die Verfolgung zusätzlich.


wer hätte das gedacht...
Die Parallele zu On-Line Überwachung drängt sich auf...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Spam: Werbemüll per eMail für Spammer weiter lukrativ*

Mal ganz abgesehen von der Schwierigkeit der Zurückverfolgung von SPAM - solange für SPAMversand keine global einheitlichen Gesetze verabschiedet werden ist das alles völliger Blödsinn und nicht einen Gedanken wert.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Spam: Werbemüll per eMail für Spammer weiter lukrativ*

http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/85248/from/rss09


> Studie: Internetnutzer erhalten 100 Spam-Mails pro Woche


kommt drauf an, welche  Addi ich nehme. Durchschnitt:  ist das nicht wo die Hühner  die Eier reinlegen?


----------



## jupp11 (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Spam: Werbemüll per eMail für Spammer weiter lukrativ*

Spam(men)  ist wirklich kein Problem mehr...
Die Tagesschau hat´s auch schon mitgekriegt und verbreitet die VZ-Meldung 
http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,,OID6412182_REF1,00.html


> Der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen (vzbv) rief die Bundesregierung
> unterdessen dazu auf, gegen Spams mit drastischeren Strafen vorzugehen.
> Unter anderem forderte der Verband die Heraufsetzung des Bußgelds auf 500.000 Euro.


 Die Nürnberger hängen keinen – sie hätten ihn denn zuvor!


----------



## jupp11 (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: Spam: Werbemüll per eMail für Spammer weiter lukrativ*

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,tt3m2/computer/artikel/138/102036/


> n einer Umfrage der „Business Software Alliance“ aus dem Jahr 2004 wurden Internetnutzer
> gefragt, ob sie schon mal Produkte gekauft oder Dienstleistungen genutzt haben, die in einer Spam-Mail
> beworben wurde. 43 Prozent der Befragten in Deutschland antworteten mit: „Ja“.


Ob die 43% stimmen, bezweifle ich etwas, aber es werden sicher genug sein,
um es profitabel zu gestalten.
Es gibt ja auch genug Käufer für den überteuerten Müll, der in den Fernsehwerbeshows
 angepriesen wird.


----------



## FriedrichFiles (30 März 2007)

*AW: Spam: Werbemüll per eMail für Spammer weiter lukrativ*

Spammern mit de-Adresse oder für de-Seiten kann man ja relativ einfach auf den Leib rücken, aber bei allem anderen ists nahezu unmöglich, schon Österreich wird schwierig...


----------

